# Axis deer in canton?



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> Fishjunky there are alot of "huge" bucks in westland that is for sure.. Its the axis der I do not believe, lol. These guys are seeing fawns with spots and calling them axis deer, a nice pic would definitly be nice... All apologies would be in order then..


PM me your email address and I'll send you pictures of the fallow deer my uncle shot a couple of weeks ago in Hesperia. 

And fawns with spots in November .

Or anyone can send me their email address and I'll send the pics out.


----------



## T-Bone0717 (Jul 18, 2007)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> Fishjunky there are alot of "huge" bucks in westland that is for sure.. Its the axis der I do not believe, lol. These guys are seeing fawns with spots and calling them axis deer, a nice pic would definitly be nice... All apologies would be in order then..


Yep, guess I dont know what Im talking about. Wish I had ur knowledge....


----------



## dasherriff (Jun 23, 2008)

We've had them jump through our back yard. I'm in Livonia West of Farmington, South of 5 mile. I heard the origin was the closed petting zoo at Hicks that was previously mentioned.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Actually I believe you. I used to live in that area and I've heard of them running around as well. I don't think you're crazy. Also, if it's got antlers and spots it's a no brainer. Whitetails don't have antlers and spots.


----------



## skunkmusk8390 (Sep 28, 2008)

shoot em'. 
The dnr considers them an "invasive species" if they have been out of their enclosure for more than a day and wants them gone. You'll for sure win this bet if you show a picture of yourself with the deer.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

skunkmusk8390 said:


> shoot em'.
> The dnr considers them an "invasive species" if they have been out of their enclosure for more than a day and wants them gone. You'll for sure win this bet if you show a picture of yourself with the deer.


No hunting allowed in Westland, Canton, Livonia.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

is still allowed in certain areas! Canton has tryed to ban all hunting in Canton several times and I believe imposed a hunting ban, only to have the State nix it! Was invited to hunt in Canton opening morning, but will be just a little bit west of the township and will hunt Canton during the week


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

T-Bone0717 said:


> I saw them at Warren Rd. just east of 275 where Warren Rd crosses over the expressway back in the summer. They were standing 10 yards off the road watching cars go by. Even pulled off the shoulder and watched them for a few minutes and took a pic on my old cell phone. They are not whitetail deer, I can tell you that.


I dont think it will be unusual in the coming years to see an increase of exotic game animals on the loose.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> LOLOLOLOL, my god people tell me where you are hunting PLEASE so I can stay the hell away from you.. You need your eyes checked,lol


 I love experts.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah youre right they are axis deer. i saw them last year on warren rd between 275 and hix. i stopped the car and was 10 feet from them and they kept eating off the mowed grass. i lost my camera but im gonna check in my computer to see if i have them saved.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah youre right they are axis deer i saw them on warren rd. between 275 and hix last year. i stopped the car and was 10 feet from them and they just kept eating off the mowed grass. i took pictures but lost my camera ill check my parents computer see if i still got em on there.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Axis








Fallow








Fallow









Fallow








Whitetail fawn









Maybe this will help sort this out.


----------



## Yanna (Nov 15, 2008)

my buddy showed me a picture of what lookedlike a mix between a deer and a cow. He said the doe kept coming into his yard . He lives near Cherry Hill and Palmer crazy crazy looking deer...not joking


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

They are axis deer. I've seen them on warren many times this past spring and summer between hix and lotz road. They we're privately owned by a guy that lives just west of Lowes until the DNR found out. He just let them "wander
" through the fence to avoid the fines.
I would've thought that the coyotes would have taken them already because I've walked up to within 20 yards of them without spooking them.

No takers yet Gideon? lol


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Well now I am going to have to keep my eyes open and camera in the car at all times. I have seen deer, coyotes, fox, and all kinds of wildlife in that area but no Axis deer in the past 10 years (not that I am discounting everyones viewings).


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

There are a few people that own fallow, and axis deer in the area. It could be possible that these deer escaped captivity.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

any possibility it could be BOTH axis and fallow deer loose?


----------



## shagagagunga (Oct 22, 2002)

Outdoorzman said:


> They are axis deer. I've seen them on warren many times this past spring and summer between hix and lotz road. They we're privately owned by a guy that lives just west of Lowes until the DNR found out. He just let them "wander
> " through the fence to avoid the fines.


A couple years ago I was heading east on Warren just before Lowes and saw 3 or 4 small deer running around on the lawn in front of one of the houses. It was tough to get a good look at them because of the traffic I was driving in, but they were most definitely deer of some sort.


----------



## T-Bone0717 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yanna said:


> my buddy showed me a picture of what lookedlike a mix between a deer and a cow. He said the doe kept coming into his yard . He lives near Cherry Hill and Palmer crazy crazy looking deer...not joking


I have a buddy whose old house use to back up to Fellows Creek golf course. Showed me a few pics of some hawgs out roamin on the edge of the golf course and woods. 2 years ago, saw a little 4 pt hit by a car at lotz and palmer. Grandparents live off Cherry Hill between Wayne and Newburgh and we saw a doe run thru the backyard one day. They are all over in Westland and Canton. I have personally seen some big boys.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Hey Shag,
I'm currently working in the testing department. Things aren't looking so good. What department did you work in?


----------

